
Ask HN: Standard set of Criteria for evaluating new Consensus/Blockchain Systems - tim_sw
Is there something like the Jepsen test suite for consensus&#x2F;blockchain systems?<p>Example of new proposed systems:
- hashgraph http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.swirlds.com&#x2F;whitepapers&#x2F;
- Tezos https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tezos.com&#x2F;
======
dozzie
Before asking this question you should learn what is the consensus problem and
learn what is blockchain from cryptosystems' perspective (hint: they are two
completely different things). It's pointless to discuss research if the
interlocutor doesn't understand the basic terminology of the field.

You could start with the Byzantine generals problem, its proof about lower
bounds, and the relation between the lower bounds of Byzantine generals and
blockchain.

